# NAS Cabinet Suggestions



## passionatelycurious (May 12, 2017)

I am looking to build DIY NAS. Could anyone please recommend a cabinet which:

Supports mini itx board
8 -  3.5 drives
2 SSD
I searched, but could find any in India online. I am ok to use ATX size tower cabinet too, if that is available.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2017)

passionatelycurious said:


> I am looking to build DIY NAS. Could anyone please recommend a cabinet which:
> 
> Supports mini itx board
> 8 -  3.5 drives
> ...


*s28.postimg.org/r2g19vb2l/screenshot-www.mdcomputers.in-2017-05-13-18-36-5.png
COOLER MASTER MID TOWER CABINET (ATX) - FORCE 500 (BACK)


----------

